# 135 Gallon African tank



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Video of my african cichlid setup...all mbuna with the addition of some non native species.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome tank tony, nice to see an mbuna setup, most are peacocks..


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> Awesome tank tony, nice to see an mbuna setup, most are peacocks..


Thank you Sir  I love them all but I agree...you never see pure mbuna setups. I have a couple species that took some time finding...so they get top dibs on the tank ;P


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

Very nice tank...are those lava rocks? Where did you get them from and how much did you end up spending for all those?


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

lemuj said:


> Very nice tank...are those lava rocks? Where did you get them from and how much did you end up spending for all those?


The rock is actually limestone. Most landscaping stores have them...I paid 12 cents a pound...and there's 300lbs in this tank.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

very Nice video Tony.. .See You can have lots of nice color in a Freshwater tank... The color of those rocks really highlights the briteness of the fish and they really look like texas holy rocks.....

Great Mbuna setup..... 

what particular landscaping place did you buy those from?

thanks


----------



## aprilspink (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful. Love those fish.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

fish_luva said:


> very Nice video Tony.. .See You can have lots of nice color in a Freshwater tank... The color of those rocks really highlights the briteness of the fish and they really look like texas holy rocks.....
> 
> Great Mbuna setup.....
> 
> ...


yes the white rock really stands out and if it gets covered in algae, just flip them over  This is the place I purchased the rock...12 cents a pound
www.vnptopsoil.com


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

aprilspink said:


> Beautiful. Love those fish.


Thank you


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

TonyT said:


> yes the white rock really stands out and if it gets covered in algae, just flip them over  This is the place I purchased the rock...12 cents a pound
> www.vnptopsoil.com


thanks tony,,, wish it was closer but now i know what to ask for at local landscaping places in whitby....

cheers!!!!


----------

